# Canada‘s aging Sea King helicopters



## Slim (7 Jan 2004)

While you‘re all reading this, bear in mind that the Prime Minister made another visit to a CF base yesterday ( CFB Shearwater).

Slim


By KEITH BONNELL
Canadian Press -taken from the Globe and Mail.

 Halifax â€” While the effort to replace Canada‘s aging Sea King helicopters is well under way, it will likely be at least another four years before any of the new choppers make their official debut, Defence Minister David Pratt said Tuesday.

In fact, quick fixes didn‘t seem to be in store for any of the military‘s spending needs as Mr. Pratt spoke at a Halifax military dockyard.

Mr. Pratt stressed planning and measured spending as the keys to revamping Canada‘s military.

He reaffirmed his commitment to quickly replacing the Sea King fleet, which has seen several serious accidents and repeated mechanical failures in recent years.

However, the new Defence Minister said other expenditures will likely have to wait for a review of the country‘s national defence and foreign affairs policy.

"Yes, there are going to be investments made some time in the future, but I think in terms of the broad strokes here, we are really going to have to wait for the results of the defence policy review," he said.

"It‘s been 10 years now, 10 years plus, since we had a review of Canadian defence policy. Obviously, things have changed tremendously over that time period."

The Minister said it would be at least another 48 months after the contract to replace the Sea Kings is awarded this summer before any new helicopters are made available to the military.

"I wanted to get this thing under way as quickly as possible, we are now on a track, as far as the request for proposals is concerned."

He said a system of incentives and penalties will be built into the contract to try to increase the speed of delivery.

"The general figure that has been used has been 48 months from the announcement to the time when the first delivery takes place," he said.

The government has called for bids from two companies. They will be received this summer, followed by a 60-day review period before Ottawa awards the contract for the 28 new helicopters.

Mr. Pratt said more infrastructure would be needed to accompany the new helicopters at bases such as CFB Shearwater near Halifax.

"With this additional capability comes additional cost," he said, adding that the new infrastructure would be needed to accommodate the enhanced missions new helicopters would be undertaking.

Mr. Pratt made a quick trip in a Sea King himself Tuesday, lifting off from the Halifax International Airport and setting down at the Shearwater military base.

Asked how his flight went, Mr. Pratt assured reporters there had been no problems.

"It was fine. I‘ve been in Sea Kings before," he said. "For me, a helicopter ride is just a tonne of fun."

Fun hasn‘t been a word much associated with the Sea King fleet in recent years.

Ten people have died in four fatal Sea King crashes over the years and mishaps have resulted in 13 aircraft being withdrawn from the original 41-helicopter fleet.

The Liberal government of former prime minister Jean Chrétien cancelled a contract to replace the helicopters after taking power a decade ago. It paid $500 million in cancellation fees.

Rear Admiral Glenn Davidson wouldn‘t give a commitment Tuesday as to whether the navy frigate HMCS Toronto would have a Sea King on board when it heads out on a six-month deployment later this month.

"We‘ll make that announcement in about a week‘s time," Admiral Davidson said.


----------



## dano (7 Jan 2004)

Mr. Pratt seems to me that he cares what happens to the forces.

I‘m seriously ill to the fact that Canada‘s Military is underfunded.
MP Pratt seems to be getting on the bus and trying to get things organized. 

We must criticize our government, as same to how activist criticize rights and abuse of major power.
In Canada, Peacekeeping is the name and Peacekeeping is our game. 

(I was going to rant, but in my better judgment I won‘t)


----------



## Brock (7 Jan 2004)

Slim:  I think you Minister of Nationa Defence, not Prime Minister.  There is a difference you know. (sarcasm added)


----------



## Slim (7 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Brock:
> [qb] Slim:  I think you Minister of Nationa Defence, not Prime Minister.  There is a difference you know. (sarcasm added) [/qb]


Thank you Brock. I was in a hurry to post that and didn‘t read the article carefully. No need for sarcasm, but they say that revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## RCD (10 Jan 2004)

So what else is new. We waited almost 20 years just to get paint by numbers combats.


----------

